#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  دسترسی نداشتن به برخی از تاپیکها

## jamejam94

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من با وجود فعال بودن vip به بعضی از تاپیکها و لیکهای داخل کانالتون دسترسی ندارم و ارور میده راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون میشم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ziy5277

سلام بنده ثبت نام کرده ام ولی وارد نمیتوانم بشم درست صوتی وتصویری

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز یک سری از آموزش ها در بخش قرمز رنگ هست که برای دسترسی به بخش قرمز باید حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید. سپس به بنده اطلاع بدین براتون باز می کنم. ولی بخش های VIP هم برای شما باز هست و می توانید در مورد هر دستگاهی که دلتون خواد سوال بپرسید. در بخش قرم رنگ پرسش و پاسخ وجود نداره و فقط یک سری آموزش های خاص قرار گرفته

----------


## dj0123

با سلام و احترام 
بنده کمتر از یک ماه میشه 30 هزار تومان بابت حق عضویت پرداخت کردم اما الان نمیتونم قسمت پنهان مطالب رو بعد از کلیک روی تشکر ببینم لطفا سریعتر پیگیری بشه تشکر

----------

